# My two Pilgrims Thankgiving,1983



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2019)

I was looking through some old holiday photos and found this one of my son and daughter. They made the hats in school. Where did the time go?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2019)

They look so sweet Ruth!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

awwww so Cute.  . the little girl looks to be around the same age as my daughter who was born in '76..., but you're so right about the time flying past, I can hardly believe that my ''baby'' is now 43...


----------

